# سلسلة التحسين المستمر



## صناعي1 (1 أبريل 2007)

يسرني اعزائي أن اقدم لكم سلسلة من المقالات التي تشرح طرق و أدوات التحسين المستمر، و هذه المقالات هي عبارة رسائل اسبوعية كانت تبعثها شركة متخصصة في الاستشارات و البرمجيات المتعلقة بالتحسين المستمر اسمها Vatscorp لمجموعة من المشتركين في موقع الشركة، و وجدت ان هذه المقالات جيدة لذا أحببت أن اشارككم بها. و قد لاحظت منذ فترة ان موقع الشركة قد توقف عن العمل و لا ادري ما الأسباب. 

لكن المهم أنني سوف اقوم بوضع هذه المقالات في هذا الموضوع بشكل نصف أسبوعي (كل إثنين و خميس) لإتاحة الفرصة للمهتمين لمتابعة الموضوع دون أن أثقل عليهم.

انتظرونا


----------



## sulhi (2 أبريل 2007)

في الانتظار


----------



## اصل الهندسة (2 أبريل 2007)

بانتضارك اطال الله عمرك
مع التحية


----------



## صناعي1 (2 أبريل 2007)

*المقال الأول*

*THE DIFFICULT WE CAN DO RIGHT AWAY. THE IMPOSSIBLE TAKES LITTLE LONGER*​ 
*THE SECRETS OF HIGH PERFORMANCE TEAMS*​ 
*There is nothing like a high performance team for a Business Process Improvement (BPI) project. Their energy is contagious and the synergy is like magic. High performance usually does not happen by accident or random chance. It is the result of careful and deliberate planning by the people forming the BPI team. We have developed some guidelines that may help get your teams off to a solid start. *​ 
*First let's talk about the size of the team. Teams that are too small may have difficulties with synergy. Frequently members of small teams must assume multiple roles. When people feel overworked the magic will stop. If a team is too large there may not be a “Sense of Team.” Control issues arise and things like consensus become difficult to achieve. So what is the perfect number? Most of the “Pros” agree it is in the five to eight range. Our experience tells us that if there were such a thing as a magic number it would be six. Now for some “Dos and Don'ts”. *​ 
*When you are configuring a team: *​ 
*DO: *​
*Discuss specific skills and experience necessary for a successful project and staff your team accordingly. *​
*Get a mix of behavioral styles. Some people are detailed by nature and will do a good job getting into the nitty-gritty of process documentation and field work. Others do not warm up to detail but are very creative by nature and love to step way out of the box. You need a combination of both styles on a high performance team. *​
*Recruit a “Team Sponsor.” A sponsor is usually not an active team member. He/she checks-in with the team on a regular basis to be sure all is well. The sponsor should have organizational clout so that he/she can run interference for the team and remove frustrating barriers. *​
*Select a team member with little or no knowledge of the process being studied. Process knowledge is critical to a successful project but this same knowledge sometimes locks the team into the “We have always done it that way syndrome.” People with little or no process knowledge may ask the questions no one else would ask. These folks are your “Paradigm Busters.” *​
*Appoint a team member who represents the customer's point of view. This will ensure appropriate project focus. *​
*DON'T*​
*Recruit the unwilling. Bad attitudes are contagious too. There is usually plenty of well motivated staff to go around. *​
*Overwork team members. Occasionally people are “Punished” with team membership. They are expected to perform their normal work tasks and complete team assignments in addition. If someone is overworked either cut them some slack or consider someone else for the team assignment. *​
*Use the context of a team to resolve an ongoing feud between workers. We have seen it attempted in the past. It never works. If two people have bad chemistry keep them off of the same team. We hope these simple common sense guidelines will help you launch high performance teams for all of your BPI projects. *​


----------



## صناعي1 (5 أبريل 2007)

*المقال الثاني*

*DON'T LET YOUR IMPROVEMENTS BECOME “TRIBAL KNOWLEDGE” *​ 
*The Power of Work Instructions*​ 

After you have improved a workflow and successfully sold the idea to management, it is time to standardize the new process. This task is a subset of “Implementation” in our Seven-Step model. Failure to write comprehensive work instructions for the improved process may result in the work flow being implemented as people “Think” they understand the new process. In other words work instructions serve as a detailed implementation guide​ 
The “Tribal Knowledge” phenomena may occur in the absence of work instructions. New workers are trained by supervisors or fellow workers from memory. Steps are added, omitted or changed based on the instructor's perception, personal style and recollection. Now think about this happening with every new worker being told as many versions of how a process works as there are people orienting new staff. This approach opens the door to enormous variation and introduces non-value added activity. 
We recommend you institutionalize writing work instructions as a part of your process improvement methodology. What better timing, since you have already documented the Proposed Process, you have more than 80% of the work instructions written. We have included a sample of work instructions below. These are automatically generated by VATS from the Proposed Process. Consider adding graphics or screen prints to facilitate the absorption of the new procedure (click on graphic below to view). Remember when you are writing work instructions to do them one small step at a time. Keep them simple so that they are understood by all​


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أبريل 2007)

*المقال الثالث*

*POKA - YOKE*​ 
*A COMMON SENSE APPROACH TO DEFECT ELIMINATION*​

Poka-Yoke is a Japanese “Mistake-Proofing” methodology. Shigeo Shingo, the late quality guru, first conceived Poka-Yoke in the early 1960s.Litterally translated the term means to avoid (Yokeru) unintentional errors (Poka). Shingo tells us that there are 3 kinds of inspections: 

·The Judgment Inspection is by far the most common. At some point in the work flow (in-process or end-of line) the product/service is checked against a set of requirements. Defects are detected and corrective action is initiated. Judgment inspections are bad for two reasons. First, they are expensive. Judgment Inspections assume that defects are inevitable. To do a thorough job at quality 100% inspection is frequently employed. Secondly, it's too late, this approach consumes resources only to catch and correct defects after they occur. 

·The Informative Inspection uses Statistical Process Control. This approach is superior to Judgment Inspections in that it uses statistically determined samples to reduce inspection frequency and costs. Defects are spotted quickly and data drives corrective action. Shingo thought this approach was too late because defects still occurred. 

·The Source Inspection is the approach Shingo developed as the first step of a Poka-Yoke solution. Errors are part of the human condition. As long as there are people involved in process there will be errors. There is, however, something in the process that permits (or sometimes actually encourages) the error to occur. This is the “Source” of the defect. Identifying the Source of the defect then fabricating a device that inspects the process 100% at the point of the error will not permit the error to become a defect. 

Look at the Traditional inspection cycle (Judgment or Informative). The defect is identified and corrective action is initiated. Now compare it to the Shingo 100% Self-Inspection Cycle. The defect never happens! We believe this simple approach is one of the most exciting concepts in the world of quality today. 






* Based on a graphic developed by Productivity Press 

Shingo says that there are two mistake-proofing strategies we can employ when developing our 100% self- inspecting devices. The first is Prevention. A Prevention Poka-Yoke prevents the error from becoming a defect. Take a look at our Prevention Example. The man has made an error. He has inadvertently selected leaded gasoline. Before the leaded gas can harm his car a simple Poka-Yoke prevents the error from becoming a defect. Think of it, every time you gas-up your car there is an inspection to insure you have not made this error





The second mistake- proofing strategy is Detection. This approach detects the fact an error has occurred and alerts the operator before the error becomes a defect. Look at our Detection example. This lady has accidentally left her headlights on. Before the battery dies a 100% self-inspection device alerts her to her error when the door is open





As you can see Poka-Yoke devices are inexpensive and common sense. Frequently, Poka-Yoke practitioners will combine Detection and Prevention devices. 
To learn more about Poka-Yoke we suggest Purchasing _Poka-Yoke Improving Product Quality by Preventing Defects_, Productivity Press 1988. Also, Visit John Grout's Poka-Yoke website atwww.mistakeproofing.com ​


----------



## صناعي1 (12 أبريل 2007)

*المقال الرابع*

*POKA-YOKE TACTIC *​ 
*USING A KNOWN PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTIC*
​
Everything has physical characteristics to include height, weight and shape. Using these known values to design 100% self-inspection devices can make for very simple and effective process mistake-proofing. 

.Let's look at our example: “Welcome to Bruno's Brewery”. The machine in figure #1 puts the plastic carrier on 6 beers making a 6 pack. In the illustration we are doing a 12 ounce six pack run. A defect will occur if someone inadvertently puts a 16 ounce can of “Bruno Brew” on the line when it is set-up for a 12 ounce run. We may hire an inspector to watch the line and hopefully avoid this defect or install a simple and inexpensive device to inspect the process. 
There is a physical difference between a 12 and 16 ounce can. The 16 ounce container is about four sips taller. It is there every time. You can “Take it to the bank”! Using this difference in physical characteristics between the two objects we have designed a device that is placed on the line when we are doing a 12 ounce production run. A 12 ounce can will pass under the gate device (passing the 100% inspection). The 16 ounce container will hit a switch on the top of the gate and shut down the line. This “Prevention Poka-Yoke” will never permit this defect to occur. We have also added a “Detection Poka-Yoke” to our device. In addition to shutting down the line, the 16 ounce can will also set off a buzzer and flashing red light to summon someone to the line to remove the can so that we may resume production of that amber delight, “Bruno Brew





 Figure One ​ This example demonstrates how using a known physical characteristic (in this case height) may provide an inexpensive but elegant Poke-Yoke solution to costly defects. In future issues of “Tips and Tricks” we will see how to use other physical characteristics to design Poka-Yoke devices. To learn more about Poka-Yoke visit John Grout's website at http://www.mistakeproofing.com.​ 
 
​


----------



## صناعي1 (16 أبريل 2007)

*المقال الخامس*

*Who's On First?*​ 
*The Secrets of High Performance Teams*​ 
Establishing clearly defined team roles is a great initial step towards high performance status. Many teams just roll up their sleeves and jump right into problem solving. After all isn't that why the team was configured in the first place? Unfortunately, teams taking this approach may quickly experience breakdowns and what should have been avoidable conflicts. Failure to establish rules invites chaos to join the team. 
We recommend that the team write and fill team job descriptions during the first team meeting. Start by writing the job title on the top section of a sheet of easel pad paper. Next, write the job duties under that title. Repeat the process until all of the descriptions are written and posted on the wall. Remember to do this for the Team Member's job as well. Now agree on a process to fill the jobs. At the conclusion of this activity, everyone on the team will know what his/her job responsibilities are. Team members will also understand the roles of their teammates. 
When designing and filling these jobs, be sure to distribute the workload evenly. In addition to basic fairness team members feel a heightened sense of ownership through involvement. There is no one correct way to configure a team. What is important is that your team selects a model that works for them and to do it right away. Examples of team jobs are: 
*The Team Leader *- may be responsible for logistical and administrative support for the team. He/she may be the liaison between the team and the rest of the organization. 
*The Facilitator*-may be responsible for running team meetings and maintaining healthy team dynamics. 
*The Team Scribe*-does the writing on easel pad paper for the team. 
*The Sponsor*-may be a senior manager assigned to the team to help navigate organizational obstacles. 
*The Recorder*- may take, publish and distribute team meeting minutes.
*The Customer Representative*- watches out for the customer's best interests, may be the liaison between the customer and the team and gives the team an ongoing customer focus. 
*The Timekeeper*- may help the team to better manage time. 
*The Team Member*-may be responsible to complete assignments on schedule and exhibit good team behavior. 
Taking a few moments to do this common sense activity may prevent many problems down the road and have the team running like a well oiled machine.​


----------



## صناعي1 (18 أبريل 2007)

*المقال السادس*

*DISTRACTION REDUCTION*​ 
*Ways to focus on productivity

*​ A distraction is ANYTHING that interrupts work, even if it is job related. If a customer contacts you by phone, it is a distraction. I get a lot of flack about this strict definition but hang with me for a bit and you will see why we are so hard nosed. Frequently people accept distractions as part of the job or in some cases, “The Job Itself”. Consequentially, distractions are never analyzed. 
Why should you bother to analyze distractions? There are at least two compelling reasons. First, distractions decrease productivity. Every time that a task is interrupted The worker must refocus or start the task over from the beginning. We have observed people taking 12 minutes to complete a 2 minute task because of serial interruptions. The second reason for you to get a handle on distractions is that they are fueled by need. People call or visit you for a reason. The reason may be the need to socialize, to get information or to express dissatisfaction (to name a few) .So if you understand why people are causing the distraction, you may be able to provide better levels of service by preventing the distraction. One of our customers was receiving about 400 calls/month in the Customer Service Department because clients required an explanation of one element of the monthly bill. Once this was identified as an issue the bill was clarified and calls for this reason went from 400/month to zero. The bottom line is that customers got better service and the organization was spared 400 avoidable distractions/month. This is why we consider customer and work related contacts as distractions. Failure to do this will mask opportunities to be proactive and provide higher levels of customer service. 
Now that we understand the significance of distractions, how can we get a handle on them? The first thing to do is to understand who is the source the distraction(s), the frequency of distractions and the reason for the distractions. There are a few ways to do this. Observation is a great technique to understand distractions and how they impact operations. Once we were asked to study a data retrieval function. The department had a month's backlog and management was going to hire two additional staff. By watching the workers perform the retrieval process the root cause of the problem was obvious. The workers multitasked. In addition to data retrieval they also handled telephone inquiries. Every time a worker started a data retrieval task he/she would receive an average of 5 phone calls. This necessitated starting the retrieval function from scratch 5 times before completing the task. By giving each worker a distraction free period of time each day the backlog vanished, no additional staff was hired and the stress levels were reduced for workers. 
Another way to document distractions is to conduct a distraction inventory (see attached example Distraction Survey form). Use the following guidelines when conducting the survey:
I. Tell workers the purpose of the study and train them in the use of the form. Be sure the workers understand that a distraction is ANYTHING that interrupts work activity. 
II. Run the study for a representative period of time. One day may not be sufficient. 
III. Check in with workers during the study. Make sure that they are recording distractions and that the distraction description has enough detail to be useful in the Analysis phase. 
IV. Collect the sheets at the conclusion of the study. 
Distraction reduction is a goldmine of opportunity for any organization. Unfortunately in most organizations this gold is never mined. In this issue of Tips and Tricks we have learned the significance of distractions and how to document these costly interruptions. Next week we will show you how to analyze this data and some effective distraction reduction techniques. ​


----------



## صناعي1 (24 أبريل 2007)

*المقال السابع*

*Continuous Improvement at MKS Instruments*​ 

*A CASE STUDY*
​_The following case study was written by Lou Lombard, one of the best process improvement practitioners I have known and Senior Quality Engineer at MKS Instruments, Andover, Massachusetts. The case study demonstrates the successful integration of VATS Technology and Six Sigma. _

As a youngster cutting my teeth on the production floor for a coatings manufacturer to a Quality Engineer in the electronics field, I've always been amazed how often companies preach Continuous Improvement while the only thing remaining continuous is their culture “If it ain't broke, don't fix it” or “We've always done it this way.” Continuous Improvement and Lean Manufacturing have always been part of the MKS culture. A recent corporate decision to change the quality culture at MKS, Instruments led to training and implementing a Six Sigma program. Air Academy tells us, Lean and Six Sigma are complimentary in nature and, if done properly, represent a long-term business initiative that can produce unprecedented results. With the desire to continuously improve processes along with never ending customer demands for better quality at lower prices, the timing seemed perfect to take MKS to the next level. 

As a Quality Engineer involved in process improvements, I've become reliant and proficient at using The Value Added Transition System (VATS) software. As a certified Green Belt, I found VATS to be a perfect compliment to our Six Sigma program. While VATS provides the Process Flow, techniques for improvement, SOP's, detailed management reports, ROI calculations, cost of poor quality, and project implementation modules, Six Sigma provides the statistical tools and techniques including the Six Sigma (DMAIC) framework. 

In performing a Gauge R&R study on one of our test stands for a Green Belt project, it was determined that these test stands were not capable of consistently producing the desired results. The improvement of these stands became a separate Green Belt project. The deliverables for this project were to : 
Reduce cycle time of testing process. 
Remove operator error. 
Increase the accuracy of the test. 
Reduce the total number of times a unit is adjusted at final test 
Simplify the overall process. 
The cost of poor quality for this process was $121,259.00 per year. The answer to our problem came in the form an automated test stand. The new process will cost $39,225.00 per year. The improved process yields a sixty eight percent improvement or $82,034.00 per year, per stand. The cost of a new stand is $25,000.00 with a return on investment in 73 days. Based on these results, the company ordered eight more benches to replace all our existing benches. The overall savings for the entire calibration process will be an estimated $656,272.00 per year. VATS reported the following results on the deliverables: 
Reduce cycle time of testing process. Reduced by 66%. 
Remove operator error. Stand does all calculations and runs the entire program. 
Increase the accuracy of the test. Automated stand, no human calculations. 
Reduce total number of times a unit is adjusted at final test. One time through final. 
Simplify the overall process. Attach unit to stand and make adjustments to the unit when instructed by the stand. 
Additional improvements included:  

Ownership changes reduced 50% 
Distance traveled reduced 70% 
Value added steps improved 126% 
Total resource improved by 68%


----------



## صناعي1 (26 أبريل 2007)

*المقال الثامن*

*SECRETS OF HIGH PERFORMANCE TEAMS…*​ 
*"Analyze This"*​ 


In past articles we discussed the importance of establishing clearly defined team behaviors, roles and rules. Another mechanism used by most successful teams is the Team Meeting Evaluation form. We have included an attachment as an example of a meeting evaluation. Feel free to use it at your team meeting. Alternatively your team may decide to create a form that works best for them. 

Frequently team members are reluctant to verbalize concerns that relate to the team. This is especially true if expressing those thoughts may result in conflict. Failure to surface and deal with festering issues are highly destructive to the team. Eventually team members stop coming to meetings or will find excuses to put team activities on the back burner. 

The Team Meeting Evaluation Form provides an impersonal and anonymous mechanism for team members to express concerns. This allows the facilitator to deal with these issues quickly, before they get out of hand. Team members complete the evaluation at the conclusion of each team meeting. The data is then analyzed and numerically averaged for each parameter. At the outset of the next meeting the facilitator shares the results of the evaluations with the team. He/she will instruct the team members of areas to monitor their behavior. Most team members have enough insight into their behavioral styles to clean up their act without being directly confronted. 

The attached _Team Meeting Evaluation Form_ is a very simple and easy to use tool that promotes the ongoing health of the High Performance Team.​


----------



## صناعي1 (30 أبريل 2007)

*المقال التاسع*

*SECRETS OF HIGH PERFORMANCE TEAMS*​ 
*“We Validate Parking”*​ 
​ One of the most critical and challenging elements of a team facilitators job is keeping the team focused on the agenda. Failure to do a good job with this will have the team going off on well intended but unproductive tangents. Skilled facilitators will post an agenda on a wall and use it as a focus anchor for the team. This seems fairly straight forward. 

Now here's the rub. One of the most significant benefits of using a team is team synergy. A well functioning team can generate lots of great ideas, solve problems and identify action items. Accordingly during the course of a meeting some non-agenda but valuable and creative ideas will surface. Ignoring these ideas will stifle creativity and potentially valuable contributions are lost. However, shifting gears and moving from the structured agenda invites chaos. 

How can we get the best of both worlds? There is a fairly simple answer. Use a “Parking Lot.” Prior to the meeting the team facilitator will post a sheet of easel pad paper on the wall. He/she will title the sheet “Parking Lot.” If a suggestion or idea surfaces that is not on the agenda, the facilitator will use a marker to quickly “Park” the idea in the “Lot.” Then he/she will get back to the agenda item at hand. Team members should feel free to grab a marker and “Park” ideas during the meeting without putting them through the facilitator. 

The team should allow 5-10 minutes towards the end of the meeting (but before the next agenda is drafted) to discuss the issues in the “Parking Lot” and take appropriate action. Most of the well functioning teams that I have had the pleasure to work with use “Parking Lots.”​


----------



## صناعي1 (3 مايو 2007)

*المقال العاشر*

*DON'T LEAVE YOUR PROCESS IMPROVEMENT PROJECT HALF DONE*​ 
*WHY NOT DO A FISHBONE DIAGRAM JUST FOR THE HALIBUT*

​Almost any attempt to improve a work flow involves capturing and documenting the “Present State” process in a structured format such as a flow chart, process map or the Value Added Transition System (VATS). Next the “Present State” structure is used as a platform to analyze options and improvements to the existing process. Finally, the universe of improvements is evaluated and the “Future State” process is born. 

This logical approach is tried and true. Looking at every step and asking if each task can be eliminated, combined, done in a different place/sequence or by a different person opens a wide range of interesting possibilities for improvements. Things like delays, storages, transportations and other non-value added activities are easily called into question using this technique. 

Despite the inherent thoroughness of this approach it still may miss some important factors that I call “Environmental Process Issues.” Things that impact the effectiveness and efficiency of processes include: 



Personnel selection practices.
• Training (initial and ongoing). 
• Communications. 
• Leadership. 
• Supplier issues (internal and external). 
• Scheduling issues. 
• Written documentation. 
• Interruptions or distractions. 
• Availability of staff or machines. 
• Machine or equipment failure. 
• Budgetary issues. 

These types of root causes will rarely be surfaced with the traditional approach described above. However, they are almost always identified using a negative effect Fishbone (Cause-and Effect) Diagram. Accordingly when you undertake a process improvement project try a two pronged approach. Use the traditional approach to document and improve process issues and a Fishbone Diagram for “Environmental” factors. ​


----------



## صناعي1 (7 مايو 2007)

*المقال الحادي عشر*

*THE WORK COUNT SHEET*​ 

*A SIMPLE AND VERSATILE TOOL*​ 
During the course of documenting an existing process, precise time and task measurements are crucial. Failure to completely document time dedicated to existing tasks may result in a lost opportunities to zero-in on time-eaters, bottlenecks and improvements. The Work Count Sheet is easy to use and yields valuable information to the process improvement practitioner. We have included blank (attachment) and completed samples (attachment) of the Work Count Sheet for your use and information. 

Before using this tool, be sure you have done an adequate job addressing fear issues. Completing this form accurately can generate fear and anxiety. If workers fear job loss the data will be worthless. 

Completing the Work Count Sheet: 
Distribute the Work Count Sheets to employees. This should be done for several days. One day's activities may not be representative. 
Employees complete the heading and list start and stop times for each activity. 
A brief description for each task is written in the designated column. 
Employees note the number of items produced in the unit's column. 
Collect the sheets at the end of each day and calculate elapsed time for each task. This will give the total amount of time spent by a person on each task. 
Divide the elapsed time per task by the number of units produced. This computation yields the average amount of time it takes to produce one unit of work at that task level. 
Benefits of Work Count Sheet Data: 
Yields data to "Line Balance" a work flow. Having Work Count Data for each task in a process allows us to know the number of units that can be produced per hour by task. Accordingly, the task with the fewest number of units/hour will ultimately dictate process yield. Identifying these bottlenecks allows you to reallocate resources or streamline the low yield tasks to maximize process yield. 
Measures how much time is devoted to each activity during a work day. 
Allows analysis of how a department spends its time. 
Documents time spent for the completion of each task. 
Surfaces variations in techniques between employees. 
Discovers improved methodologies. For example, you may have five workers doing an identical task: 
Worker A - produces 10 units per hour 
Worker B - produces 11 units per hour 
Worker C - produces 9 units per hour 
Worker D - produces 23 units per hour 
Worker E - produces 11 units per hour 

Worker D may have an improved methodology that has been surfaced by the Work Count Sheet. We have seen this happen! 

The Work Count Sheet takes little time to administer and analyze. The information it produces is valuable to almost any Business Process Improvement endeavor. ​


----------



## صناعية ولكن (11 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً يا اخ صناعي على هذه المقالات الجميلة. والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وننتظر كل جديد


----------



## bazokka (12 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا شئ رائع يا اخى لكن ليس كل المهندسين يستطيعون فهمها يعنى لو يمكن يبقى فى تبسيط بعد كدة يكون احسن واحسن


----------



## magdy100 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا 
محاضرات رائعة


----------



## صناعي1 (18 مايو 2007)

*المقال الثاني عشر*

*THE WORK DISTRIBUTION CHART*

*AN ORGANIZATIONAL DIAGNOSTIC TOOL*​
The Work Distribution Chart (WDC) is an amazing organizational diagnostic tool. It allows the user to surface many issues that have been percolating in the department/work unit totally unnoticed. This tool is easy to use, but will take a bit to explain so we will use the next three e_articles_ to show you how to complete and analyze The Work Distribution Chart. We will also provide you the opportunity to analyze a WDC with an online problem solving "Tips and Tricks" Activity.
The tool presents data in a way that permits a "Three Dimensional Analysis" of a work unit. For years consultants have used this tool as a first step in an organizational analysis. It provides a quick, "Lay of the Land" and gives the user, "Heads-Up" on key issues. You never know what you will find with a WDC but it's always worth the effort​
The WDC

​ 
Identifies the core processes of a work unit. 
Describes and analyzes the major functions of a work unit. 
Eliminates unnecessary activities. 
Surfaces process variation 
Discovers "Better Ways" of doing work. 
Evaluates what people do during a work week. 
Depicts and analyzes how people work together to accomplish departmental activities. 
Documents how much time is dedicated to each departmental activity and by whom. 
Analyzes individual workers and how they spend their time. 
Identifies symptoms that may be traced to major functional issues. 
.


----------



## صناعي1 (18 مايو 2007)

*المقال الثاني عشر*

*THE WORK DISTRIBUTION CHART*

*AN ORGANIZATIONAL DIAGNOSTIC TOOL*​
The Work Distribution Chart (WDC) is an amazing organizational diagnostic tool. It allows the user to surface many issues that have been percolating in the department/work unit totally unnoticed. This tool is easy to use, but will take a bit to explain so we will use the next three e_articles_ to show you how to complete and analyze The Work Distribution Chart. 

 The tool presents data in a way that permits a "Three Dimensional Analysis" of a work unit. For years consultants have used this tool as a first step in an organizational analysis. It provides a quick, "Lay of the Land" and gives the user, "Heads-Up" on key issues. You never know what you will find with a WDC but it's always worth the effort​
The WDC

​
Identifies the core processes of a work unit. 
Describes and analyzes the major functions of a work unit. 
Eliminates unnecessary activities. 
Surfaces process variation 
Discovers "Better Ways" of doing work. 
Evaluates what people do during a work week. 
Depicts and analyzes how people work together to accomplish departmental activities. 
Documents how much time is dedicated to each departmental activity and by whom. 
Analyzes individual workers and how they spend their time. 
Identifies symptoms that may be traced to major functional issues. 
.


----------



## صناعي1 (21 مايو 2007)

*المقال الثالث عشر*

*COMPLETING THE WORK DISTRIBUTION CHART*
​ 
 *PHASE I*​ ​ Before filling out the Work Distribution Chart (WDC), we must first complete two forms, the Activity and Task Lists. These forms collect necessary data in the field to enter onto the WDC. 

*THE ACTIVITY LIST: *

The Activity List describes the major duties of a department. The work unit supervisor or manager prepares the list. The sheet is completed as follows: 
Fill out the heading. 
List the major functions of the department are in the "activity" section. There are usually about six to eight functions for each department. See attachment for an example of a completed Activity List. Use this as a guide for the level of granularity in documenting activities. 
Number activities sequentially in the "activity number column." 
Make the last activity entry "Miscellaneous." Miscellaneous is a "catch-all" for things that occur occasionally or that consume little time or effort. 
We have included a blank Activity List for you use.
*THE TASK LIST: *

The Task List describes the functions of each member of the work unit. Each employee in the department, including the supervisor, completes a Task List as follows: 
Fill out the heading. 
List major job functions in the "description" section. 
Note the number of times a task is done (or units produced) per week in the "quantity" column. 
Approximate the number of hours per week spent on each task and enter that figure and total the hours. 
The last task description may be "miscellaneous." 
Collect the Tasks Lists and complete "Post to Activity No." column by reviewing each task description assigning to the corresponding activity number (from the Activity List). The activity number is the number to the left of each activity on the "Activity List." 

We have included a blank attachment and completed attachment Task Lists for your information and use. Feel free to copy the completed list as a sample/guide for completion of the form.​


----------



## صناعي1 (24 مايو 2007)

*المقال الرابع عشر*

*COMPLETING THE WORK DISTRIBUTION CHART (WDC)
*

*PHASE II*​

Now that we have collected Activity and Task List data from the field we are ready to format this information on the WDC. Print (landscape) a copy of the completed WDC (attachment) and enlarge it to 11" by 17". Also print copies of the completed samples of the Activity (attachment) and Tasks Lists (attachment). Refer to the completed form as you read the instructions for completing the WDC. The completion process is as follows: 
Complete the heading on a blank WDC, noting present or proposed organization. 
Take the activities from the Activity List and put in the "Activity" column on the WDC. Number them sequentially in the left side column. Leave several lines blank between each activity. Depending on the number of employees in a department and activities, it may be necessary to cut and paste several blank WDCs. 
Complete the heading for each employee in the work unit. Start with the supervisor and work your way from left to right in order of grade. 
Enter tasks from the Task sheet in the appropriate column for each employee. Post the specific job functions from the Task List to the appropriate activity. Note the number of hours per week spent on the task in the block to the right of the task description ("hours/week" column). 
Total the hours per week by each employee (vertically) and enter total at the bottom of the column. This will give the total number of hours worked by each person. 
Total the number of hours spent on each task (horizontally) for all employees for each department activity. This will tell you the number of hours per week spent by the department on each activity. Note this total in the "hours/week" column to the right of the activity description. 
Wow! That was a lot of work! Next, you will see that it was well worth the effort. You will start to experience the magic of this tool when we use it to analyze the present state organization. ​


----------



## صناعي1 (31 مايو 2007)

*المقال الخامس عشر*

*ANALYZING THE WORK DISTRIBUTION CHART (WDC)*​ 
*IN THREE DIMENSIONS!*​
​​The WDC provides an amazing "three dimensional Analysis" of the present state organization analysis with the WDC will yield a large number of issues and opportunities to improve the present organization. 
*TAKING THE THREE-DIMENSIONAL VIEW *
_VIEW I - ACTIVITIES (VERTICAL) _​ 
Team members evaluate the department activities as a whole. This is accomplished by analyzing the data listed in the activity column. 
Questions to ask include: ​ 
Do the department's activities meet customer requirements? 
Are the activities appropriate for the department? 
Is the number of hours spent on this activity consistent to the activities importance in helping the department accomplish its overall mission? 
How do these activities compare with activities from other departments? 
Is there duplication? 
Could activities between departments be consolidated to better meet customer requirements? 
Are certain departmental activities obsolete? 
Could any department functions be done better if they were contracted out? 

_VIEW II - HOW DOES EVERYBODY PLUG INTO EACH ACTIVITY? _
now analyze each activity in detail. Take each activity from the "Activity Column" and look horizontally across the WDC. This will show how and what each department member contributes to the activity. ​ 
Team members should ask: ​
Is there variation or inconsistency between two or more people doing the same or similar tasks? 
Why is each task being done? ​
Can a task be eliminated totally or in part? ​
Who is doing this task? Are they best qualified? ​
How is the task being done? Is there a better method? ​
Is there back-up for this task? ​
Are tasks evenly distributed? ​
Is there under-specialization? Are too many tasks being spread over a large number of workers? If you see, this you may try to consolidate functions with fewer workers. ​
Is there over-specialization? A department should be able to function in the absence of any one unit member. ​
_VIEW III - HOW ARE THE WORKERS SPENDING THEIR TIME? _
Team members may now analyze each worker's tasks. The duties of each person in the department are listed in the column below the individual name.​ 
The following questions should be asked: ​
Are functions appropriate to the job title? 
Does the individual have the same number of tasks as others in identical job titles? Assess job functions that could be classified as tedious, monotonous, and boring. These are functions that can frequently be eliminated. ​
Why is this task being done? ​
Could it be done somewhere else? ​
Could this task be combined with another? ​
Is there back-up for this task? ​


----------



## صناعي1 (5 يونيو 2007)

*المقال السادس عشر*

*THE WORK DISTRIBUTION ACTIVITY*​ 
*NOW IT'S YOUR TURN*​Now that we have done all of the work leaning about how to complete and analyze the Work Distribution Chart, let's have some fun with it. It's time to pull the rabbit out of the hat and experience the magic of this tool.
Print the WDC (attachment) landscape and enlarge it to 11" by 17" or larger, do the three dimensional analysis described in last week's tip and see how many issues that you see. Usually it is best to phrase your issues in the form of a question. Example: Why isn't Bob Hopeless involved with posting liquidations? By his admission it is a major departmental activity and he probably should have some involvement!​


----------



## صناعي1 (7 يونيو 2007)

*المقال السابع عشر*

*WORK DISTRIBUTION CHART *​ 
*ACTIVITY RESPONSES*​Thanks for all of the great input on the Work Distribution Chart (WDC) activity. We have attached a completed WDC for your convenience. You folks saw a lot of things that weren't quite right with this organization.
Here are some of your observations:
§ Why does an Accounts Payable Department need a stock boy?
§ What is The Benson Project?
§ Why is the supervisor not involved in a major departmental activity (Posting Liquidations)?
§ Why does the department spend 34hrs/week on resolving duplicate billing?
§ Why does the supervisor spend 20 hours/week researching duplicate billing?
§ Why does the supervisor spend only about 6 hours/week doing supervisory things?
§ Why does I.C. Waters approve vouchers 5 times faster than Sandy Beach?
§ Is there back up for charge verification?
§ Why doesn't the typist type?
§ Why is a typist approving vouchers?
§ Why does everyone in the department involved in the operations report?
§ Why does the operations report take so much time?
§ Why isn't the vendor complaint function done by one person?
§ Why is a Sr. AP Clerk (May Bee) doing such low level tasks?
§ Why is the stock boy doing such high level tasks?
§ How long are staff meetings?
§ Why does Sandy have 13.5 hours labeled as "Other"?
§ Why is there no active effort to fix the Duplicate Billing problem?
§ Why isn't the stock boy doing stock boy tasks?
Look at all of these wonderful issues that the WDC gave us a "Heads-Up" on for this department! Thank you for all of the good work.​


----------



## صناعي1 (11 يونيو 2007)

*المقال الثامن عشر*

*Define and Strengthen Your Value Chain with a Function Analysis*​ 
*Part I - The Customer*​ 
Function Analysis is a very simple and effective way to identify all of the customers and suppliers in your organizational value chain. It promotes communications and partnerships that strengthen the value chain. In this two part series we will learn how to use this customer friendly tool. ​
Write an organizational mission statement: Meet with all unit members to develop this statement. The mission should be customer driven and answer the questions, "Why do we exist?" The statement should be clearly written in simple English so everybody can understand it with no room for misinterpretation. ​
Identify customers: Make separate lists of all internal and external customers. ​
List perceived requirements: Discuss perceived requirements for each internal and external customer.​
Determine actual customer requirements: Meet with customers to determine specific requirements in detail. Try to insure that all requirements are measurable. Requirements are noted on the Customer Function Analysis Worksheet. ​
Compare perceived with actual requirements: This will probably underscore the need for Function Analysis. As the time passes, the difference between perceived and actual requirements should diminish. This indicates a better understanding of your customer. ​
Develop a plan to meet customer requirements: Prioritize customer requirements and determine what must be done to meet customer expectations. Once the plan is complete, it should be shared with management, workers and customers. ​


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يونيو 2007)

*المقال التاسع عشر*

*Define and Strengthen Your Value Chain with a Function Analysis*​*

Part II - The Supplier​ 
Last article we examined how to better understand and communicate with the customer. 
In this article we will explore the supplier side of Function Analysis and how to continuously monitor and strengthen the value chain. ​

Identify suppliers: Make separate lists of internal and external suppliers. ​
Determine Suppliers Requirements: To better enable you to meet the customers needs. Requirements should be specific and measurable. ​
Communicate requirements: to the suppliers. ​
Monitor Performance: Institute measurements to ensure the customers are receiving what they require. Also, measure the performance of your suppliers to be certain that you have the inputs you require to delight the customer. ​
Take Immediate Action: When measurements reveal a malfunction in the value chain. ​
Function Analysis promotes better understanding and communications with customers and suppliers. It is a great first step to making workflows more efficient and effective. 
For your convenience we have included a supplier Function Analysis worksheet.​*


----------



## صناعي1 (7 يوليو 2007)

*المقال العشرون*

*Understanding Paradigms:*​ 
*The Passport to Innovation*​
*Read this sentence: *​
*"Finished files are the result of years of scientific study combined with the experience of years."*​

Now count the number of F's that you see in the text.​ 

We will give you the answer at the end of the tip.​Your paradigms shape how you see the world or what you expect things to look like or be. Many times our paradigms create road blocks to innovation because the solution to a problem is already defined by our paradigm.
I was visiting a friend a few years back. We were in his basement and I noticed a quart of gasoline on a shelf. I mentioned to him that it probably was not a good idea to store gasoline in his home. He explained that this was something that he did every year for the past twenty years. At the end of each Fall he would empty the gasoline from his lawn mower into a jar and store it until the following Spring. He was frugal and could not bear the thought of throwing the gasoline away. I asked him "Why not put it in your car?" the look on his face was one of total amazement. It never occurred to him to put the gas in his car because this was "lawn mower gas." His paradigm for the gasoline blocked an obvious solution.
When people are trained to identify and understand their paradigms they are better able to understand the things that keep them from "stepping out of the box." 
Now for our answer to our puzzle. If you counted three F's, so did I. However, there are six F's in this sentence (note the 3 "OF" s). The way many of us read (our reading paradigm) makes the F's in "OF" invisible. ​


----------



## صناعي1 (21 يناير 2009)

مقالات جميلة في موضوع التحسين المستمر
....................للرفع


----------



## محمد رحيم (2 مارس 2009)

برجا ترجمة هذه المقالات حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## الأحرار (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## صناعي1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كما يمكن الوصول لهذه المقالات من خلال الموقع
http://sites.google.com/site/improveprocess/


----------



## Loverone (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صناعي1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

loverone قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



* حياك الله*​


----------



## صناعي1 (7 يناير 2010)

Simulation is a powerful tool, it simply enables you to build your real world inside the simulation software and start playing with it! Sometimes you want to test if the proposed improvement is really an improvement and does what is assumed to. But this can not be easily done in situations when the process improvement requires major changes in the current arrangements (such as change in layout or staffing level).
Here the power of simulation comes to the front. You can build a model that mimics your actual situation with as much detailed as your team and the simulation package can handle. Also, you can create scenarios for applying the modifications proposed by the process improvement team and start experimenting and evaluating the results.

Simulation can be very useful when improving material handling systems because you can model your system using simulation package and test any ideas and change whatever you want without changing the real physical arrangements that are expensive usually.​ 

Doing simulations is not as simple as talking about it. But benefits usually outweigh the costs when you need to make changes that are costly or the outcomes of the "improved process" are not clear

for this article and more, click here
​


----------



## صناعي1 (10 يونيو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## dalitafun (4 أغسطس 2010)

خير ما رفعت و خير ما شاركتنا به...
لك جزيل الشكر و نسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا القدير
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## صناعي1 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا القدير
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير



و إياكم أخي رائد
و كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## Brave Heart (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا
الاسلوب جميل
و المحتوى مفيد


----------



## صناعي1 (16 يوليو 2011)

brave heart قال:


> شكرا
> الاسلوب جميل
> و المحتوى مفيد


حياك الله اخي الكريم


----------

